# Coming home to a dancing creature....



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Beside the two love bugs who greeted me, I came home to a dancing creature. I would love for you to meet 

The second he saw me, he went dancing :HistericalSmiley: he performed a dance by shaking his head & neck to the left and to the right...left and right...left right ...left right. Now that's a creature who knows how to have fun by doing something very small. 

While hearing me talk to him, he went by saying "hello":w00t: 

I offered my arm and he jumped right on it :w00t: and started blabbing in a language I do not understand. He enjoyed his time on my arm and acted as if he knew me long time ago :w00t: I swear, what a personality and character he is. I wish you can meet him in person to know what I mean. I am just meeting him for the first time and he was like as if we haven't seen each other in centuries!!! Totally friendly and can speak your language if he wants to:HistericalSmiley: 

and he refused to get back to his house. So I had him with me for a little while. I had lots of readings to do, so I told him he can join me while I read but after that, he gotta get to his house because the malts needed their walk. Little did I know, but he is good at stealing things next to you. 









He did not return my highlight pen until I took it from him









He might be too pink for his gender, but he does need a name. 









He is a Galah Cockatoo. My first parrot; My new friend. 

My new feather-ly pink companion does need a name. 

These are some of the name suggestions that were suggested to me:
- Pom-Pom, Aussie, Cobber (mate or friend in Austrailian slang), Corker, Bluey (nickname for a red-headed person in Austrailia), Oz, Lovey, Blush. 
- something really manly.. and sexy.. latin perhaps..or Louie, luis, ge-er-mo 
- Pinkie 
- He needs a very manly, sexy name. How about Dante? 
- His head feathers remind me of BB King in a different color of course.
- Pinkston or Pinkington
- Noah
- Marc or Jacob or MJ

you can add more if you have suggestions. 

I've been busy with this creature beside my malts the second I returned :wub: 

Kat


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

He is adorable! I love his colors. Have lots of fun with him...I know you will!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I love Cobber! Don't know why, but it is very cute. Your new friend is beautiful, Kat!

Have you been to Australia? I ask because two of the names you have listed are Australian slang!

Good to have you back:wub: - are you going to post pictures of your trip?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow, what a beauty. I like Cobber, too. Or, Bono. LOL I bet a female's colors aren't so beautiful. I must look that up.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - I love your new housemate. What a beauty he is! :wub::wub: And so smart too. You have to take some video of him doing his dance but I know I've seen that dance before...kind of bopping up and down, side to side. I thought Harvey would be good named after the flamboyant, gravely voiced actor Harvey Fierstein who I think is in La Cage Aux Folles on Broadway (The birdcage).:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

What a stunning bird! Love the colors!! Why not try an aboriginal name like the following:

Kari - meaning smoke - sort of like the gray color he has too
Konol - meaning the sky
Coorain - meaning the wind
Abayomi - meaning bringer of happiness

I'm sure there are more out there but these are the ones that stuck out.

good luck and can't wait to find out what name you give him!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome back Kat!  and I see you've got a new friend in the house :chili:! He sounds like he has a big funny personality like Snowy hehe, and a lady's man as well  he just looks beautiful!! I hope you can share of video of his dance some time, and btw, is he pottie trained? just curious :innocent: also, he looks like a Marc or Dante


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww he's cute,or should I say handsome... It's gonna be tough to find a masculine name for a hot pink parrot! He will prove,real men can wear pink..
Hugs!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

My goodness, what a handsome fellow!
He is such a gorgeous pink!

I like your name suggestion of Dante.
Or Louis.

Congrats!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I like Dante...very romantic.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

He's adorable Kat!! Congratulations!!

Did you know the word 'Galah' is also an Australian slang word, meaning 'fool' or 'silly' ... in a clowing around kind of way. And these Galah's sure do like to clown around!! I sometimes see them around & boy are they funny to watch!!

I vote for 'Cobber'!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Kat, Glad to see you're back, we missed you :wub:. Your parrot has THE most gorgeous colors !!!!!!!! It is just amazing! So how did this new creature come to live wih you ? Where did you find him??? Sounds like he has an amazing personality. Do the doggies like him and visa versa?


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Ooh yes, Dante is very nice and I can see him liking that name too.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

He's gorgeous! I love his coloring, never seen a Cockatoo with such striking colors. :wub: I think he needs a sexy name, too. I like Dante, also. Or, how about Enrique? Love that, too.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a beauty, amazing colours. He also has Kramer's hair but not so sure he's a Kramer. LOL


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What a beautiful bird! :wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow he is such a beauty. I just love the coloring on him. I'm liking Dante but will keep thinking, just woke up.:blink:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

What a beautiful bird!!!!! Love the colors. I like MJ bc of the last picture. lol....MJ is cuter sounding then Marc. hahaha


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow! Pretty bird!! Love the colors!! How about Ozzie like Aussie with an Australian accent!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Gratz on your first parrot  I have an african grey that I've had for nearly 15 years now. Gaaaah was messy creatures but they are so much fun! Toos especially, so silly


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow what a cutie , love love his coloring ,a men in pink , handsome !! i love it ... tell us all bout him ... i love dante !! mr dante rose ( ro-say) lmao.

i love dante on him , kind of sexy !! lol


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

He is beautiful! My mom has a laurakeet (sp) and his name is Bobo - he does the very dance that you are talking about and talks to us quite often. He is a great companion and I am sure your little pink marshmallow will be the same to you and the malts!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank u guys for the name suggestions 
This creature won my heart from the second i saw him dancing :wub: the malts also have a huge spot in my heart. I wanna update u soon with name selection and also about the malts. I wanna check on what i am missing in SM, but life is just so busy. I had an exam also yesterday. That and along with social responsibilities and other stuff + my pets so things are bussssssssssssssy that i run out of the last level of energy by the end of the day - but i am sure it will slow that i finished the last exam (for a while), so will be here a little more. I wanna tell u more about this cutie pie- will do so this evening. Luv ya all.
Hugs
Kat


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awwwwww, what an adorable and cute creature you added to your family, Kat!

Is it a male or female? I'm sure you'll find the right name for it very soon! They're so lovable creatures with special personalities!

My aunt has a grey parrot named 'Jacko'. First they thought it's a male but after the first check at the vet they figured out it's a female. She's so funny and very talented in speaking!

This pic was taken two weeks ago while a visit at my aunt! Jacko in her huge cage!










Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Back again ^_^ now I can type the type  (have a lil more time to write long and respond to some of the comments). 

Ok! so a close friend of the family raises these galahs in his farm. There is a very beautiful section of that farm where galahs live; a huge indoor forest like section is also there for these feather-ly creatures to fly in during summer time. This little guy is one of them. He is around 9 months old now. My mum was given the little cutie while I was away by this friend. I returned to find him dancing :HistericalSmiley: but goodness, I looooove him so much already. I taught him to say "I love you" :wub: He says it every now and then. He says "Hello" more often though. It is because he learned that first, but I can tell that he is fast at learning. Our friend, who raises these galahs told my mum that this little one is a male. I did a quick search in the Internet to read up about the breed, and came across this which also confirms what my mum was told:


> Males: Dark brown iris.
> Females: Pink iris.


Galah info

Ours has the dark brown iris. That said, he is still name-less. 

From the name suggestions that were suggested to me, I am between Dante and Enrique  
This is him today (pic taken with my cell phone)








I want a latin/spanish or Italian name... I think it will fit him. 




Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Have you been to Australia? I ask because two of the names you have listed are Australian slang!
> are you going to post pictures of your trip?


Hey sweet Linda :hugging: 
The Australian slang names were suggested by Kim (Noelle's mommy) in FB. Just like you, She thought that I was back from Australia (Brought the galah with me from Australia). I was in Australia when I was 10 years old - i do love that land. It has a variety of animals. Me, being an animal lover, find Australia to be awesome for that fact. I have some Australian friends who I grew up with here. When they hear me talk about how much I love the variety of animals that can be found in Australia, they ALWAYS go to end up by saying something like " dangerous spiders and snakes are also there". haha I don't care. Loved it at 10 years old. I still have my photos with the Koalas and Roo's :wub::wub: and going there once again is something I would love to do. 
That said, I was not in Australia recently. I returned back from AD (Abu Dhabi). I went for study. So did really get into snapping pictures of interesting stuff. My iPhone was in hand. but wasn't into picture taking. 



yeagerbum said:


> He sounds like he has a big funny personality like Snowy hehe, and a lady's man as well  he just looks beautiful!! I hope you can share of video of his dance some time, and btw, *is he pottie trained? *just curious :innocent:


nope he isn't potty trained, but he also doesn't make so much of a mess when you let him out of his house/galah cage. 

Yup a goofball like Snowy but in a parrot version :HistericalSmiley: AWWWWWWWH you gotta hear his voice when he talks :tender:The cutest voice I've heard. 



Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Did you know the word 'Galah' is also an Australian slang word, meaning 'fool' or 'silly' ... in a clowing around kind of way. And these Galah's sure do like to clown around!! I sometimes see them around & boy are they funny to watch!!


Yup! I read that while searching for Galah info  they for SUUUURE are clowns :HistericalSmiley: the one who I live with proves it every day:wub: I love clownish type of creatures, and this one fits right in.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Maisie and Me said:


> So how did this new creature come to live wih you ? Where did you find him??? Sounds like he has an amazing personality. Do the doggies like him and visa versa?


Hey dear Michelle. I wrote the story of bringing him above :thumbsup:
Regarding the malts, Snowy has a prey drive in him, so our galah has to stay in another room in the house where the malts don't really get to stay in that room often. I plan to let Mr. Pink have more time with Crystal. My girl is a sweetie pie when it comes to other creatures. She showers them with kisses. She has no prey drive in her at all. 



godiva goddess said:


> What a beautiful bird!!!!! Love the colors. I like MJ bc of the last picture. lol....MJ is cuter sounding then Marc. hahaha


I also think that MJ is cooler/cuter than just Marc. That last picture was one of the first photos I took of him after meeting him for the first time. He loved that bag. I have another photo of him in FB with the bag that shows how much interested he was on the bag 



uniquelovdolce said:


> mr dante rose ( ro-say) lmao.l


hey that sounds awesome LOL  



Alexa said:


> Awwwwww, what an adorable and cute creature you added to your family, Kat!
> 
> Is it a male or female? I'm sure you'll find the right name for it very soon! They're so lovable creatures with special personalities!
> 
> ...


OMG!!!! look at that cutie pie!!! look at her cheeks :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub: AWWWWWWWWWH! Ok! african greys are the best talkers among other parrots. I bet that she is good at that too ^_^ I think that Jacko is a cutie pie too! 
here is another picture of mine ... I love it when they puff the feather like this (makes it look like they have cute featherly cheeks :wub


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

In another note - this is Mr. Goofball Snowy today :wub: i snapped this pic of him with also my iphone! This face speaks: "mischievious act". In two days, we are gonna celebrate his birthday:wub: can never stop loving him.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

love dante !! n ur new pic is awesome !!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> Hey dear Michelle. I wrote the story of bringing him above :thumbsup:
> Regarding the malts, Snowy has a prey drive in him, so our galah has to stay in another room in the house where the malts don't really get to stay in that room often. I plan to let Mr. Pink have more time with Crystal. My girl is a sweetie pie when it comes to other creatures. She showers them with kisses. She has no prey drive in her at all.
> 
> 
> ...


What a Goofball he is, Lol! Supercute with his poofy feather's! 

Kisses to him, Kat!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks guys, so the ghala is called Enrique at times and Dante de Rose (ro-say) at other times LOL!

did I mention that I love him? if not, I LOVE HIM SO MUCH :wub: In the early morning, he always goes like "Hello"..."I love you". He dances and dances when he looks at himself at the mirror. He loves mirrors. I think that he believes that there is another ghala looking at him. 

I took a video of him with my iPhone last night. My friend came over. She was speaking to him and he repeated what she was saying. @0:01 of the video, it was him saying "Hello". @0:08 of the video, it was him saying "I love you".





 
AWWWWWWWWWWWWH I miss him already now (I'm not home), but gonna be back to him and the malts this evening


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh my goodness!!!!! You are killing me!! :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:

What a beautiful creature! I want one toooooooo!!!!! How adorable!! 

"I love you!" Who wouldn't want to hear that all the time! (That's one of the reasons why I love my husband- he gives me an unlimited supply.) But I could use some more I Love You's during the day.....Hmmmmmmmmm.......Are they hard to take care of? Do they need a birdsitter while you're traveling?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dante de rose is gorgeous !!!! i love him , his coloring , his voice !!! aww i know u must be enjoying him so.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

princessre said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!! You are killing me!! :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:
> 
> What a beautiful creature! I want one toooooooo!!!!! How adorable!!
> 
> "I love you!" Who wouldn't want to hear that all the time! (That's one of the reasons why I love my husband- he gives me an unlimited supply.) But I could use some more I Love You's during the day.....Hmmmmmmmmm.......Are they hard to take care of? Do they need a birdsitter while you're traveling?


LOL Sophia ... I see that he is also loved by you :wub: don't blame you; this creature won my heart the first second I met him :wub: he is just so much in personality. I've never had a parrot before, so all is new to me. So far, so good  They aren't like a "fish pet". In other words, they should not be just kept in their bird house all day long, feed them in the morning and the evening and that is it..nope! they would not like that. I mean, they will survive, but will not be happy creatures. On the other hand, a fish wont mind that as a pet in his/her water tank. Just feed him/her, and you make him/her happy.

My little one is a Galah, also known as Rose Breasted Cockatoo. These little ones do need human interraction and attention. They do need for you to spend the time with them. I read that they like to be included as part of the family. The more you give them, the better pet parrots they become. They are SO SMART!!!!! Goodness, I find it amazing! They can recognize people. 

Dante already knows the person who feeds him. He already knows the family's routine. He knows how to grab your attention....so good at that. He knows that "hello" and "I love you" are magical sentences; once he says it, the human runs to pet him. That is why he says it in the morning. When he sees that family members are busy getting ready to leave - in a rush. The second he says the two sentences, the rush-ness freezes! All of a sudden, the attention is for him. The person approaches and pets him, talks to him and gives him little cuddles. He looooooooooooooooooooooooooves to be petted. He loves it when you pet his head :wub: AWWWWWWH goes all puffy.

You can leave them when you travel. But they sure need someone to come and feed them and spend at least 20-30 minutes with him/her out of his/her bird house daily. These little ones love to be on your shoulders. They enjoy their time out of their bird house. If you were a type of person who can't give them a lot of "out of the bird house" time, then getting a bigger bird house/cage is needed ... with lots of toys:w00t: I was surprised to learn and *see* how much galahs love to play. They love to chew too:w00t: that is why they sell lots of chewable toys for them. 

So a big bird house/cage with tones of toys will do well in days that you can not let them out of their bird house  or in days when you travel and can only get someone to feed them in the morning and evening and just spend little time with them. 

Galahs can be taught to imitate human speech, though males are usually easier to teach. It took me LESS THAN *half a day* to teach Dante to say "I love you":w00t: His learning to words don't stop to what you repeat for him each time to see him. 
He, in fact, can also do *giggling* sounds. Appearantly, he causes the humans who spend the time with him to giggle when watching him goofing around - he sure cause giggles to me (he is a very goofy creature...a real clown. I gotta share some more videos of him doing some of his acts), so I guess he hears tones of giggles. Now, he copies the giggles' noises. When we are in conversations, he loves to join in too. I still have to think of more words to teach him  I would make his spoken words wider than just "hello" and "I love you". Not sure what to teach him next until now though. I am thinking of teaching him to say his name  Meanwhile, he is imitating tones of other things he hears :HistericalSmiley:Sure are fun creatures. It is likely for many people to enjoy having them around 



uniquelovdolce said:


> dante de rose is gorgeous !!!! i love him , his coloring , his voice !!! aww i know u must be enjoying him so.


awwwwh Liza, I think that his voice is SOOOOOOO CUTE :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

kat he sounds amazing !!!! i would love a bird like that !!! when i was little i had a blue parakeet names panchito and i swear he was not ur typical parakeet , he was hardly in his cage n my mom trained him , he would come when called , he would peck us when she used to tell him to give us a besito , he would dance when told , he was my first pet ever n oh so loved , so i can only imagine how Dante is .. i would teach him to say "your pretty " just cause that would make my day every morning :HistericalSmiley:


Katkoota said:


> LOL Sophia ... I see that he is also loved by you :wub: don't blame you; this creature won my heart the first second I met him :wub: he is just so much in personality. I've never had a parrot before, so all is new to me. So far, so good  They aren't like a "fish pet". In other words, they should not be just kept in their bird house all day long, feed them in the morning and the evening and that is it..nope! they would not like that. I mean, they will survive, but will not be happy creatures. On the other hand, a fish wont mind that as a pet in his/her water tank. Just feed him/her, and you make him/her happy.
> 
> My little one is a Galah, also known as Rose Breasted Cockatoo. These little ones do need human interraction and attention. They do need for you to spend the time with them. I read that they like to be included as part of the family. The more you give them, the better pet parrots they become. They are SO SMART!!!!! Goodness, I find it amazing! They can recognize people.
> 
> ...


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

He is adorable and I love the names !!! Yay! I'm glad he makes you so happy and is such a love bug!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I was surprised to see the cockatoo...I thought it was going to be a dancing dog.

Guess what? I also have a galah. Her name is Dusty and she dances too. Unfortunately, her taste in music leans towards hip hop.

Giles is the sexiest man I can think of who has a nice name....I mean Johnny, no, James, no and Brad would never do.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's a pic of my sweetie. Her name was already Dusty when I got her. I didn't want to change it so I just elaborated on it. Her name is now: Dustarama Queen of Drama Fairyhawk.

She never gets tired of kissing and snuggling.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

what a cutie !


Sylie said:


> Here's a pic of my sweetie. Her name was already Dusty when I got her. I didn't want to change it so I just elaborated on it. Her name is now: Dustarama Queen of Drama Fairyhawk.
> 
> She never gets tired of kissing and snuggling.
> 
> View attachment 94780


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

uniquelovdolce said:


> when i was little i had a blue parakeet names panchito and i swear he was not ur typical parakeet , he was hardly in his cage n my mom trained him , he would come when called , he would peck us when she used to tell him to give us a besito , he would dance when told , he was my first pet ever n oh so loved , so i can only imagine how Dante is .. i would teach him to say "your pretty " just cause that would make my day every morning :HistericalSmiley:


awwh Panchito sounds adorable on a bird too :wub: and he sounded like an awesome one too! Gosh! these featherly creatures ARE so smart! even without you intending to train them, they get trained :HistericalSmiley::w00t: I swear, they get used to everything. Now, if you say the word "kiss" infront of Dante, he would go to making a kiss sound :w00t: He learned that without us intending to teach him. What happened is that one would say "kiss" and then actually kisses him on the wing. I guess he listened carefully to the little kiss sound and now he does that sound anytime he hears the word "kiss". When he sees us eat, he looooves to get busy with his own food and eat his along with us :w00t: NEVER fails to amaze me! he learns everyday. 

:HistericalSmiley: @ "your pretty". I didn't think about it - he would be lying to me in my "bad hair days" :HistericalSmiley: 




casa verde maltese said:


> I love the names !!!


we sticked to Dante de Rose for him ^_^



Sylie said:


> Here's a pic of my sweetie. Her name was already Dusty when I got her. I didn't want to change it so I just elaborated on it. Her name is now: Dustarama Queen of Drama Fairyhawk.
> 
> She never gets tired of kissing and snuggling.
> 
> View attachment 94780


:w00t: OMG!!! Dusty is SOOOO ADORABLE in that photo. I thought that Dante is weird when he lays ON HIS BACK, but I see that Dusty likes it too (in your photo). Dante LOVES to be on his back while chewing on a toy. AWWWWWWWW yours is a cutie pie :wub: I just love galas. thanks for sharing and give her a kiss from me.


----------

